# Just trashed my bee suit



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that!

I always delegate that responsibility to my wife, otherwise I would be in the same boat as you.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

You may want to take a look at the mosquito nets that are designed to be pulled over a cap and then drawstring tied around your jacket. A couple of bucks may prevent you having to replace the entire suit. Lots of options out there


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Splatt said:


> the hood was shredded. :doh:


 Could you post a picture?


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Here you go:


----------



## Ramona (Apr 26, 2008)

It looks like just one panel is torn. We had a similar problem when our dachshund tore a mesh panel in her Sherpa travel bag. I called the Sherpa company and they sent me a piece of the mesh which I sewed back in to replace the torn section.

I would contact the manufacturer and see if they could do the same for you. Someone with sewing skills could put in a new panel fairly easily even if they sewed it in by hand


Even if the manufacturer can't help, you should be able to find a piece of replacement mesh...maybe from the Sherpa company 

Ramona


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Ramona said:


> It looks like just one panel is torn.


Thank you. It's a good suggestion, and if it were just the one panel I'd do as you recommend. Unfortunately, the picture doesn't accurately reflect the extent of the devastation.  Pretty much every panel is torn or has holes. 

The hood zipper is just sewn on to the suit (it's not part of a seam) so I'm just going to take a seam ripper to it and use a veil.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

We keep our 20 year old suits alive by ordering replacement veils from the larger bee supply houses. The replacement veils have come with both sides of the zipper. Just rip out the stitching of the old zipper and sew on the new one.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I would try to call seller and see if they could exchange it. It seems to me manufacturing defect (quality of the mesh) involved - I could not imagine how washer could produce such destruction. To call them - it does not hurt. Sometime, people actually responsive. I also know that my neighbor have similar design suit and, in fact, he washed it without any problem. I could not tell for sure if he was able to remove the veil. Sorry for the lost. Sergey


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Just a thought, but you could remove the damaged panels and sew in some black fiberglass window screen. It is the same material as used in your hood.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

cerezha said:


> I would try to call seller and see if they could exchange it. It seems to me manufacturing defect (quality of the mesh) involved - I could not imagine how washer could produce such destruction. To call them - it does not hurt. Sometime, people actually responsive. I also know that my neighbor have similar design suit and, in fact, he washed it without any problem. I could not tell for sure if he was able to remove the veil. Sorry for the lost. Sergey


Sergey, my suit has a zipper.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You say the hood has a zipper, I'd be willing to bet it is removable. With mine I have to unzip it all the way to one side, & it comes apart like a jacket opens.
If so you could just buy the replacement hood, & zip it on.


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

I have this same suit, you have to take both zippers all the way counter clock wise to the end, only then will the hood come off. Sorry This information is late.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

KQ6AR said:


> You say the hood has a zipper, I'd be willing to bet it is removable. With mine I have to unzip it all the way to one side, & it comes apart like a jacket opens.
> If so you could just buy the replacement hood, & zip it on.


if that was directed to me I should have made clear that the zipper does as Ravenzero explained. I meant that I have a zipper that allows for the removal of the hood and I did remove it to wash the suit.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sorry I think I got confused between you & splat. He's the one who started the thread.



buzz abbott said:


> if that was directed to me I should have made clear that the zipper does as Ravenzero explained. I meant that I have a zipper that allows for the removal of the hood and I did remove it to wash the suit.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

another thing to consider / remember is that propolis will DESTROY your dryer. Make sure you hang it out not use the dryer for your bee clothes.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Ravenzero said:


> I have this same suit, you have to take both zippers all the way counter clock wise to the end, only then will the hood come off. Sorry This information is late.


Thank you. My wife and I both tried several days ago, and it didn't seem to want to come off. I don't know if there was some trick to it, but I ended up just taking the entire thing off with a seam ripper.


----------

